#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Porque os provedores não investem em entrega de conteúdo?

## delegato

Provedor atualmente só vem investindo para entregar cada vez mais velocidade, uma coisa que é insaciável, as empresas de conteúdo online como youtube, netflix, entre outras transmitiam em HD, depois FULL HD, 4K, depois vai vir o que? 8k ? 16k? e os provedores e operadoras sempre investindo em backbone para suprir essa demanda constante e crescente.

Em contra partida essas empresas faturam bilhões todos os anos, e valem outros bilhões, enquanto o provedor que serve de escada não valem nada. Se muito quando se consegue um servidorzinho CDN depois de muita burocracia, quando na verdade deveriam ter infraestrutura em todas cidades grandes e médias para quem quisesse se conectar e assim economizar no transito IP.

Provedor regional deve parar de pensar em ampliar rede para planos mirabolantes para enriquecer as empresas de conteúdo como NETFLIX entre outras webstreaming etc.

O provedor deve de agora em diante focar em vender conteúdo, quem ta orfertando 100Mbs, 200Mbs, 300Mbs tudo bem hoje, mais e no futuro vão oferta 1Gbs ? 5Gb ? 10Gb? vão trocar as ONU tudo Gpon para outra tecnologia Xpon? e as olts?

Deve existir em prazo entre investimento e retorno, pois dessa forma não se tem um ramo saudável, você projeta um backbone pra 2anos, em 6 meses está saturado por a internet não tem franquia de dados,e o download do backbone vai saturar rápido, enquanto o upload não, isso é desperdício de uma cara infraestrutura bidirecional que está mal aproveitada sendo usada só pra conteúdo unidirecional como é o caso NETFLIX, youtube, IPTV etc. Existe o satélite pra isso, ou então transmitir em rede local que sera muito menos oneroso já que não consome banda IP.

Antigamente nesse fórum se falava muito de Locadora online ( que o netflix nada mais é do que isso), falava-se muito em conteúdo sob demanda, DLNA, TV por assinatura etc, mais parece que os provedores se renderam aos serviços atuais e agora não estão passando de empregados dessas empresas que se amanha lançarem um conteúdo em 16k teremos que rebolar para entregar esse conteúdo.

Vejo na região provedores que construíram rede de backbone fibra de centenas de quilômetros gastando milhões de reais para tentar concorrer coma vivo fibra com planos altos de velocidade, porém o plano que essas grandes operadoras mais vendem não são os TOP só de internet!, são os planos baixos ou médios com TV, ou seja os combos.

Gastando milhões erroneamente quando poderiam montar um headend para vender um conteúdo local. Muito enganado quem pensa que tv por assinatura tá no fim!, ta no fim enquanto existir provedor idiota para levar o netflix nas costas!, o modelo de tv por assinatura em decadência são modelos com centenas de canais pagos que muitos não nem assitidos pelos usuários, mas, uma empresa que monta um LINEUP enxuto apenas com os melhores canais, e com preço acessível, tendo suporte local na cidade, já com carteira de clientes de internet onde passa a oferecer também a TV ou um sob demanda por preço acessível montando um combo, tem muito sucesso!.

Inclusive já era pra existir no mercado uma empresa no ramo de fazer conteúdo e vender para pequenos provedores disponibilizar em rede como documentários, entrevistas etc.

O problema hoje em dia é que os provedores regionais so veem como concorrente os provedores ao lado, se o mesmo ofertar 100Mbs também tenho que ofertar!, enquanto isso o mercado vem se fechando novamente com as grandes operadoras, que tem TV, internet fixa, internet móvel, telefone e tudo.

O que os provedores vão fazer no futuro quando a NETFLIX e o google (youtube) entre outros resolverem vender internet em ultima milha? ae já será tarde de mais.

O fato é que aonde a VIVO fibra chega está atropelando os provedorzinho que se achavam grandões porém que não vende nada a mais do que uma internet seca! partindo pro desespero entram muitos na propaganda enganosa dizendo que tem 300Mbs como a Vivo, e servido de escada pro NETFLIX ganhar dinheiro.

Por fim, seu provedor pode estar TOp entregando 100Mbs 99% garantido, se o NETFLIX lançar um conteúdo que precisa de 110Mbs pra abrir, seu provedor será visto pelos usuários como uma porcaria que "não abre nem o NETFLIX 16k", então não podemos ficar refém dessas empresas a vida toda!

----------


## jpaulogr

Sobre a questão da Google vender internet, isso já acontece nos USA com intenção da Google expandir por todo o globo. Um exemplo é que a Google acabou de lançar um cabo marítimo dos USA até o Brasil, isso já com projeto para um segundo cabo ser lançado.

Sobre a questão de banda, eu concordo com você, porém quem dita essas regras é o próprio mercado e todos os provedores tentam se destacar da maneira que podem e conquistar clientes.

A unica maneira de frear isso seria tipo um cartel entre os provedores, e isso nunca vai acontecer pois a briga por clientes é cada vez mais disputada.

----------


## delegato

> Sobre a questão da Google vender internet, isso já acontece nos USA com intenção da Google expandir por todo o globo. Um exemplo é que a Google acabou de lançar um cabo marítimo dos USA até o Brasil, isso já com projeto para um segundo cabo ser lançado.
> 
> Sobre a questão de banda, eu concordo com você, porém quem dita essas regras é o próprio mercado e todos os provedores tentam se destacar da maneira que podem e conquistar clientes.
> 
> A unica maneira de frear isso seria tipo um cartel entre os provedores, e isso nunca vai acontecer pois a briga por clientes é cada vez mais disputada.


Valeu por comentar!.

Nao precisa ter cartel!, precisa ter franquia!, o que dia em que o usuario pagar pelo consumo de internet como Agua, e Luz, vai fazer um uso consciente da mesma.

----------


## andrecarlim

Nossa, ainda bem que nem todo mundo é escravo do dinheiro como o amigo que criou o tópico! Fico imaginando o que aconteceria se os donos dos postos de combustíveis pensassem assim, ninguém mais andava de carro! Veja que isso aconteceu com os provedores aqui no Brasil, porque muitos donos de provedor são idiotas e vendem internet a troco de palha... Ficam se preocupando com as operadoras e esquecem de cuidar do seu negócio, o problema é cultural aqui no nosso país... Eu tenho muitos amigos de infância que hoje residem no norte da Europa e tem internet de 1gbps em casa, e lá também é capitalismo, qual a diferença? Lá às pessoas não querem tirar vantagem em tudo, e daí todo mundo ganha, mas aqui sabe né, sempre tem um desgraçado pra colocar tudo a perder e não adianta ficar reclamando, se for pra fazer isso, procura um psicólogo, e reclama pra ele, porque aqui, na vida, tem que correr atrás das coisas, talvez se aprender parar de reclamar chegue ao mesmo patamar de caras como o Paulo Hermann, que agora as coisas correm atrás dele, ou até mesmo como Sergey Brin ou Larry Page...

----------


## andrecarlim

Sobre a franquia... Vai ler vai... Às resoluções da Anatel... Qualquer provedor pode usar, só precisa saber, e nesse último, é que se é escasso, sabedoria...

----------


## JonasMT

> Sobre a franquia... Vai ler vai... Às resoluções da Anatel... Qualquer provedor pode usar, só precisa saber, e nesse último, é que se é escasso, sabedoria...


Opa mesmo uso e no início foi complicado. Mas agora grande maioria entende que e melhor um plano com mais banda porém limitado, do que ter um plano menor e sem franquia.
Aqui vai a gosto do cliente no momento de contratar oque lhe convém.
Pessoal não vende combo justamente pq ninguém liga.
Pessoal vaza pra Vivo e etc, pq santo de casa nunca faz milagre isso e fato.

----------


## andrecarlim

Daí Jonas! Falou tudo.

----------


## wala

Os pequenos provedores minam suas proprias estradas. Não se unem enquanto isso a vivo ou outras tao ali comprando pequenos provedores e arrematando os seus clientes. Vendem link para os proprios pequenos e monitoram seus trafegos. Mais um fato que os provedores minam suas estradas e que o pessoal que ta passando tudo para fibra tão vendendo cpes a preço de banana, to vendo radio nanoloco a 60 reais litebeam completa 150e por ai,por esse valor se eu fosse dono de provedor triturava tudo. pois vcs tao criando varios monstrinhos ao seu redor e pelo brasil se todo esses provedores descartassem esses equipamentos os gatonetes não teriam tanto dinheiro para comprarem cpes novas, vcs acabam margilizando o seu proprio serviço. Ficam dando tiro no pé.

----------


## emilidani

> Provedor atualmente só vem investindo para entregar cada vez mais velocidade, uma coisa que é insaciável, as empresas de conteúdo online como youtube, netflix, entre outras transmitiam em HD, depois FULL HD, 4K, depois vai vir o que? 8k ? 16k? e os provedores e operadoras sempre investindo em backbone para suprir essa demanda constante e crescente.
> 
> Em contra partida essas empresas faturam bilhões todos os anos, e valem outros bilhões, enquanto o provedor que serve de escada não valem nada. Se muito quando se consegue um servidorzinho CDN depois de muita burocracia, quando na verdade deveriam ter infraestrutura em todas cidades grandes e médias para quem quisesse se conectar e assim economizar no transito IP.
> 
> Provedor regional deve parar de pensar em ampliar rede para planos mirabolantes para enriquecer as empresas de conteúdo como NETFLIX entre outras webstreaming etc.
> 
> O provedor deve de agora em diante focar em vender conteúdo, quem ta orfertando 100Mbs, 200Mbs, 300Mbs tudo bem hoje, mais e no futuro vão oferta 1Gbs ? 5Gb ? 10Gb? vão trocar as ONU tudo Gpon para outra tecnologia Xpon? e as olts?
> 
> Deve existir em prazo entre investimento e retorno, pois dessa forma não se tem um ramo saudável, você projeta um backbone pra 2anos, em 6 meses está saturado por a internet não tem franquia de dados,e o download do backbone vai saturar rápido, enquanto o upload não, isso é desperdício de uma cara infraestrutura bidirecional que está mal aproveitada sendo usada só pra conteúdo unidirecional como é o caso NETFLIX, youtube, IPTV etc. Existe o satélite pra isso, ou então transmitir em rede local que sera muito menos oneroso já que não consome banda IP.
> ...



Prezado, sapateiro a seus sapatos!!! se voce é provedor é porque seu negocio e entregar banda de Internet!!! assim de simples!!! . Se quiser entrar no negocio de conteudo é outro esquema. que alguns poderiam ate optar por ele porem NAO É SSIM DE SIMPLES!!! A rentabilidade é bem maior para provedores que para "empacotadores" como TV a Cabo.

----------


## andrecarlim

Ufa ainda bem que mais alguém percebe o problema semântico da ideia... Não quero brigar com ninguém, é apenas uma humilde avaliação do cenário de nosso país, com certeza se todos nós se unissemos com organização e dedicação a gente ensinava essas operadoras a nos respeitar.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Vamos lá, sou um consumidor final, não tenho provedor mas trabalho com eletrônica desde aos 14 anos, 7 anos depois telecom.

Nos anos 60 ou 70 a capitania dos portos lançou um serviço de radio-fone; onde embarcações marítimas ou fluviais se comunicava com sua família. Eram embarcações pequenas, civis e de laser. Possuia canais de socorro internacional em vigor até hoje.
Nos anos 80, começou o projeto telestrada, destinado a caminhoneiros não obtendo sucesso. Começou o teletxto e televideo( fotos).
Nos anos 90, veio telefone móvel mais popularmente o celular, telefonia fixa começou a entrar em colapso, algumas cidades já tinham fibra ligadas entre as centrais telefônicas, internet começou a chegar em pequenas empresas. As teles começaram a ser privatizadas.

Nos 18 anos do século XXI, demanda pelo serviço de telecomunicações cresceu 50, 100 ou 1.000.000 de vezes mais do que a população, visto que temos 2 ou 3 linhas de celular para cada população adulta, mas telefone público e fixo estão morrendo e ficando cada vez mais caro( o que é pior). Telemar/Oi quando criado abocanhou 25 estados e distrito federal, chegou a ser maior empresa de telefonia fixa do país, hoje amarga uma dívida bilionária e com certeza em muitas cidades jamais conseguiu cumprir as regras da privatização. Telesp quando privatizada, ( telefônica/vivo) o estado tinha mais da metade de sua rede interligada por fibra( DDDs), a Oi ainda precisava contar com os serviços da Embratel/Claro.
Todo o serviço de comunicação à distância é via rádio, pelo cabo raramente ultrapassa 10 km. Via rádio está presente num simples controle remoto, telefone sem fio, celular e até mesmo fibra óptica, encaixa os serviços de satélite e sonares. Hoje vivemos num mundo totalmente poluídos por ondas de rádios.


Sou contra a franquia de internet, mas em meu celular quando usava o 3G por que o aparelho não tinha suporte para tal, consumia 200 a 600 megas por mês, antes disso em 2G consumia 100 megas sem usar( hã?????). Atualmente na minha última conta consumi 600 megas roteando por 2 horas semanalmente na rede 4G, na chamada de voz por WhatsApp eu atendo, desligo o wi-fi e falo normalmente sem cortes no áudio; isso é apenas com uma única operadora de celular, com uma outra meses atrás consumi 150M sem usar kkkkkkk, melhor usei por 30 min para chamada de voz( celular-fixo).

Na internet, quando estamos usando ou assistindo um streaming de vídeo, o PC, celular ou mesmo o roteador envia digamos 10 ou 1.000 até mais páginas de informações num espaço de 1 segundo ou menos; se tiver perdas no pacote essas páginas aumentam logo recai sobre a franquia de dados.
O que sou contra é ser assinante da Netflix e dividir com mais usuários, seria melhor vender o serviço mais barato e cada adicional um acréscimo de X% a um limite de 5 usuários como é atualmente; Claro vídeo é da mesma forma, mas cliente Claro( celular), Net, Claro TV o serviço é gratuito. Sendo menor de idade( 13 a 18) alguns serviços são bloqueados, menor do que essa idade não sei se libera a linha do celular. Mas a Claro pediu o nome da mãe e outras informações.

Afirmei que sou contra dividir a Netflix, sou contra também dividir a internet. Se chama responsabilidade oculta, não está no meu CPF, vou abusar e isso é notório seja consciente ou não; Internet é minha, logo peso 2 vezes e polícia batendo na sua porta sabe como é. 
Em cada residência, se o provedor entregar 10 Megas, esta não dividir e o cliente ter um roteador instalado num local adequado dá para ficarmos felizes da vida; mas infelizmente precisamos de 50 para termos 10 e olhe lá por conta do local que está instalado o roteador.
Internet ruim, todos perdemos. Celular ou PC, roteador, provedor, data centers. Quem tem ou teve um fusca, opala sabem bem o que é isso, mas no caso é gasolina que no caso é baseado em química, mecânica e elétrica. Internet é mecânica, elétrica, óptica, física.
Numa construção, a arquitetura se for baseada em internet, energia, termodinâmica precisará mudar totalmente o conceito e nós cada vez mais "perdido"
Outro dia medi a velocidade da internet no celular, 72 MBPS do down e 23 MBPS para Up, com barra de sinal pela metade e no meu wi-fi míseros 2,7 a 3,5 MBPS. Baixo um filme pela rede 4G, mas demoro muito mais para transferir ao cartão de memória ou HD do PC, precisa melhorar e muito nessa taxa de transferência em nossos dispositivos.
Entrega de conteúdo por provedor local, ou dentro de nossas casas mesmo, implica num bom ou excelente data center particular, algo inacessível por que é restrito muitas vezes a certos fabricantes, autorização de órgãos governamentais até secretos...

----------


## andrecarlim

Então, gostei de sua explanação sobre o tema e achei muito valida, mas preciso pontuar pelo menos sobre duas de suas colocações...

1- sobre qualquer comunicação maior que 10km ser via rádio, não é bem assim, como acha que os continentes estão interligados? É sobre fibra óptica, e hoje uma parte bem relevante dos provedores nacionais já tem, pelo menos o link, através de algum cabo, que se estende por bem mais que 10km. O rádio foi uma benção para a população global, no nosso país, com a agricultura 'florecida' ninguém teria internet no interior sem o rádio.

2- sobre franquia, veja que isso também é uma benção, o Jonas falou bem, quer internet rápida, compra franquia, quer liberdade total, vai ser mais lento. E eu vejo na franquia uma possibilidade de negócios tremenda, tanto do lado do provedor, quanto do consumidor, veja que abre-se um leque de novos produtos para o provedor comercializar, como por exemplo, não vender mais internet como o produto principal, mas sim o pacote, por exemplo, vende o pacote 'pop cinema', com acesso ilimitado a Netflix, YouTube e etc, e com franquia de sei lá 30g de franquia para outros acessos, é só uma ideia, mas ambos os lados podem economizar $$$...

Posso estar falando bobagem, mas se não fosse rentável, será que as grandes Teles comercializariam?

----------


## traxx3

> Então, gostei de sua explanação sobre o tema e achei muito valida, mas preciso pontuar pelo menos sobre duas de suas colocações...
> 
> 1- sobre qualquer comunicação maior que 10km ser via rádio, não é bem assim, como acha que os continentes estão interligados? É sobre fibra óptica, e hoje uma parte bem relevante dos provedores nacionais já tem, pelo menos o link, através de algum cabo, que se estende por bem mais que 10km. O rádio foi uma benção para a população global, no nosso país, com a agricultura 'florecida' ninguém teria internet no interior sem o rádio.
> 
> 2- sobre franquia, veja que isso também é uma benção, o Jonas falou bem, quer internet rápida, compra franquia, quer liberdade total, vai ser mais lento. E eu vejo na franquia uma possibilidade de negócios tremenda, tanto do lado do provedor, quanto do consumidor, veja que abre-se um leque de novos produtos para o provedor comercializar, como por exemplo, não vender mais internet como o produto principal, mas sim o pacote, por exemplo, vende o pacote 'pop cinema', com acesso ilimitado a Netflix, YouTube e etc, e com franquia de sei lá 30g de franquia para outros acessos, é só uma ideia, mas ambos os lados podem economizar $$$...
> 
> Posso estar falando bobagem, mas se não fosse rentável, será que as grandes Teles comercializariam?


Também sou a favor da franquia, se o meu cliente quer estabilidade, ping baixo e alta disponibilidade tem que ter franquia. Não tem milagre, é impossível entregar qualidade com custo baixo, não existe, tem que ter melhores rotas - vários fornecedores de link, cdn, transporte e por ai vai. E isso não custa barato, custa caro.

Agora o cara que 10 MB, ping baixo, que a rede nunca caia e ainda pague 100 conto por mês? Claro: franquia

Eu sou bem transparente com meus clientes, vendo dois serviços:

A. Link dedicado: Atendimento em até 4 Horas, baixa latência, possibilidade de abordagem em dupla fibra, painel de monitoramento em tempo real do consumo do link e telefone exclusivo para atendimento.

B. Residencial: Atendimento em até 24 horas - muitas vezes bem antes, baixa latência, painel de monitoramento em tempo real do consumo do link, só que: tem FRANQUIA.


Agora se meu concorrente quer vender 50 MB por R$ 100,00 reais, e taxa de instalação de R$ 120,00 amém vá com Deus e instale com o concorrente, só que depois não reclama de tentar acessar o banco e ficar lá carregando uma eternidade porque o cidadão vende 90% ptt e 10% ip.

----------


## delegato

> Também sou a favor da franquia, se o meu cliente quer estabilidade, ping baixo e alta disponibilidade tem que ter franquia. Não tem milagre, é impossível entregar qualidade com custo baixo, não existe, tem que ter melhores rotas - vários fornecedores de link, cdn, transporte e por ai vai. E isso não custa barato, custa caro.
> 
> Agora o cara que 10 MB, ping baixo, que a rede nunca caia e ainda pague 100 conto por mês? Claro: franquia
> 
> Eu sou bem transparente com meus clientes, vendo dois serviços:
> 
> A. Link dedicado: Atendimento em até 4 Horas, baixa latência, possibilidade de abordagem em dupla fibra, painel de monitoramento em tempo real do consumo do link e telefone exclusivo para atendimento.
> 
> B. Residencial: Atendimento em até 24 horas - muitas vezes bem antes, baixa latência, painel de monitoramento em tempo real do consumo do link, só que: tem FRANQUIA.
> ...


Exatamente, concordo com tudo que você disse, o consumidor precisa se educar e entender que muitas vezes o plano menor vai ter 100% banda Ip, enquanto alguns planos grandes como 300MB pode ser 90% PTT, o consumidor precisa entender para não ser enganado, na minha região existem muitos que preferem pagar 30,00 por 2MB do que 40,00 por 5MB, simplesmente por acreditarem que internet é tudo igual, Se esquecem do pós venda, do suporte, assistência.

----------


## sgnetararuama

Aqui no Rio de Janeiro, não temos o que reclamar do PTT.
Engraçado que todos acham que a causa de lentidão, sempre é PTT. Eles evoluíram e muito.
Link puro não é sinal de qualidade, pois PTT tem os todos os CDNS, então e muito mais rápido buscar do lado do que ir longe buscar conteúdo.
PTT, foi o que deu vida a provedores aqui no Rio de Janeiro, senão as grandes ja tinha tomado tudo aqui.
Quer serviço de qualidade, não pegue PTT em 1 so pixel, pegue em 2 ou mais, como fazemos com o link, Sempre tenha redundância em tudo.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

andrecarlin; fibra óptica são feixes de luz, e a luz assim como as suas cores possuem uma frequência de ressonância digamos;
Seu comprimento de onda varia de 10.000 nm a quase 200 nm ou seja 0,000000001 metro; logicamente são ondas de rádio.

-Primeiro experimento de brincadeira de criança é onde pegamos uma lente( lupa, óculos), concentramos a luz solar num único ponto provocando a combustão ou aquecimento de um determinado material.
-Já no uso comercial os tubos de TV, possui um ou 3 feixes de luz que são alinhados a uma tela tipo reagente metálico dando origem a imagem desejada. processo todo é muito mais complexo, com o tempo essa qualidade caía, daí a origem "tubo fraco"
-Como já tínhamos o conhecimento que concentrando a luz( lanterna, farol de carro etc), veríamos mais longe, que tal tentarmos em diferentes frequências a qual atualmente conhecemos como laser.

Laser como não poderia deixar de ser começou em aplicações militares, depois para medicina e hoje muito empregado em uso comercial.
Fibra óptica é um cabo coaxial, que no lugar de um condutor de cobre ou ar(vácuo), transporta luz por quilômetros...
Ondas sonoras, sonar... também são ondas de rádio.

----------


## avatar52

Não são ondas de rádio, são ondas eletromagnéticas. Falar que uma luz é no fim das contas uma onda de rádio, é loucura. Sendo que no espectro eletromagnético, há a divisão de luz e rádio.

----------


## Globalnetrj

> Provedor atualmente só vem investindo para entregar cada vez mais velocidade, uma coisa que é insaciável, as empresas de conteúdo online como youtube, netflix, entre outras transmitiam em HD, depois FULL HD, 4K, depois vai vir o que? 8k ? 16k? e os provedores e operadoras sempre investindo em backbone para suprir essa demanda constante e crescente.
> 
> Em contra partida essas empresas faturam bilhões todos os anos, e valem outros bilhões, enquanto o provedor que serve de escada não valem nada. Se muito quando se consegue um servidorzinho CDN depois de muita burocracia, quando na verdade deveriam ter infraestrutura em todas cidades grandes e médias para quem quisesse se conectar e assim economizar no transito IP.
> 
> Provedor regional deve parar de pensar em ampliar rede para planos mirabolantes para enriquecer as empresas de conteúdo como NETFLIX entre outras webstreaming etc.
> 
> O provedor deve de agora em diante focar em vender conteúdo, quem ta orfertando 100Mbs, 200Mbs, 300Mbs tudo bem hoje, mais e no futuro vão oferta 1Gbs ? 5Gb ? 10Gb? vão trocar as ONU tudo Gpon para outra tecnologia Xpon? e as olts?
> 
> Deve existir em prazo entre investimento e retorno, pois dessa forma não se tem um ramo saudável, você projeta um backbone pra 2anos, em 6 meses está saturado por a internet não tem franquia de dados,e o download do backbone vai saturar rápido, enquanto o upload não, isso é desperdício de uma cara infraestrutura bidirecional que está mal aproveitada sendo usada só pra conteúdo unidirecional como é o caso NETFLIX, youtube, IPTV etc. Existe o satélite pra isso, ou então transmitir em rede local que sera muito menos oneroso já que não consome banda IP.
> ...


Mandou bem amigo! Onde vamos parar? Temos q encontrar uma solução a um custo acessível para fornecer pelo menos a TV aberta em nossa área de atendimento!

Os geradores de conteúdo vão nos matar de fome pois as smarts 4k está no mercado e logo logo vira a sucessora que tornará nosso investimento em obsoleto! Temos q parar e pensar em nós preparar e busca outros meios de gerar receita com nossa infra!

O Xgpon está aí! Bora todo mundo trocar OLT e ONU, mesmo antes do investimento ser pago!

Solução de tv a um custo acessível já!

----------


## Globalnetrj

> Valeu por comentar!.
> 
> Nao precisa ter cartel!, precisa ter franquia!, o que dia em que o usuario pagar pelo consumo de internet como Agua, e Luz, vai fazer um uso consciente da mesma.


Mandou! Cobrar franquia é a solução!

----------


## Globalnetrj

> Os pequenos provedores minam suas proprias estradas. Não se unem enquanto isso a vivo ou outras tao ali comprando pequenos provedores e arrematando os seus clientes. Vendem link para os proprios pequenos e monitoram seus trafegos. Mais um fato que os provedores minam suas estradas e que o pessoal que ta passando tudo para fibra tão vendendo cpes a preço de banana, to vendo radio nanoloco a 60 reais litebeam completa 150e por ai,por esse valor se eu fosse dono de provedor triturava tudo. pois vcs tao criando varios monstrinhos ao seu redor e pelo brasil se todo esses provedores descartassem esses equipamentos os gatonetes não teriam tanto dinheiro para comprarem cpes novas, vcs acabam margilizando o seu proprio serviço. Ficam dando tiro no pé.


Mandou! Vamos parar de criar monstros!

----------


## Globalnetrj

> Também sou a favor da franquia, se o meu cliente quer estabilidade, ping baixo e alta disponibilidade tem que ter franquia. Não tem milagre, é impossível entregar qualidade com custo baixo, não existe, tem que ter melhores rotas - vários fornecedores de link, cdn, transporte e por ai vai. E isso não custa barato, custa caro.
> 
> Agora o cara que 10 MB, ping baixo, que a rede nunca caia e ainda pague 100 conto por mês? Claro: franquia
> 
> Eu sou bem transparente com meus clientes, vendo dois serviços:
> 
> A. Link dedicado: Atendimento em até 4 Horas, baixa latência, possibilidade de abordagem em dupla fibra, painel de monitoramento em tempo real do consumo do link e telefone exclusivo para atendimento.
> 
> B. Residencial: Atendimento em até 24 horas - muitas vezes bem antes, baixa latência, painel de monitoramento em tempo real do consumo do link, só que: tem FRANQUIA.
> ...


Mandou bem! O pior de nosso ramo é o assinante que aceita qualquer lixo em sua casa ! E esses lixos jogam o preço lá em baixo!

----------


## andrecarlim

Ótimo, vamos começar a mudança por aqui então! Comecemos escrevendo as palavras corretamente, com os termos e a gramática adequada, ou seja, quer seja um bom escritor? Seja um bom leitor! Porque vou ser honesto, o cara se diz dono de provedor e escreve como um semi analfabeto... E espera ter lucro vendendo internet. Assim está errado, não pode ser somente eu que percebi isso... Como culpar os assinantes ou até mesmo os provedores de conteúdo pela decadência de sua empresa? Afinal, como ter inteligência suficiente para gerir um negócio se nem escrever corretamente para expressar as ideias o camarada consegue?

P.S.: Mas a do rádio ali foi forte, rachei o bicho aqui, e olha que o maior argumento entre o rádio e a luz seria a diferença de potencial (DDP).

----------


## jpaulogr

Defender franquia seria andar para trás, em direção contrária ao resto do mundo. Sou totalmente contra qualquer tipo de franquia em internet residencial/comercial, é possível entregar um serviço de qualidade, obter lucros sem precisar cobrar franquia. Isso é um atraso, onde o mundo caminha em direção a "internet das coisas" onde as pessoas fazem cada vez mais pela internet, estuda, trabalha e tem até seus momentos de lazer(filmes, séries) conectado. Esse debate de franquia só veio a tona no Brasil por causa do grande alcance das redes sociais e seu poder em espalhar as informações, onde não existe um controle, esse controle é feito pelo próprios usuários. Franquia nada mais é que abrir as portas para uma possível censura, limitando os usuários em fazer seu uso. Nunca defenderei isso.

----------


## klabundee

Olha, existe uma coisa chamada procura e oferta.
Você como provedor de internet é somente um intermediário que presta um serviço para entregar um conteúdo, somente para ligar o seu cliente ao conteúdo, ele não quer você, ele quer o conteúdo chamado internet.
Se você acha que tem coisa errada e que não da do jeito que está, pare e procure outro ramo, não é você quem dita as regras, você é um mero meio de campo que só é necessário porque quem gera o conteúdo não tem como atender diretamente o cliente sem você.
Além disso existem muitos "você" milhares de provedores que vão atender aquele cliente se você está satisfeito ou não.
Você não vai mudar padrão nenhum, você no máximo pode mudar a forma como você vende o serviço, mas mudar seja quem gera o conteúdo ou o cliente, esquece, você está no caminho errado.
E se você optar por colocar franquia, OK, é opção e estratégia sua, mas não venha entregar lixo de 1Mb e ainda assim colocar franquia.

Edit: Lembrei que em países desenvolvidos eles usam franquia tambem, morei na AUS e passei pelo Japão, ambos usam franquia mas te dão a possibilidade de ter ilimitado.
Planos de 20/50/100Mb com franquia de 100/200Gb ou ilimitado, depende de quanto você quer pagar.

----------

